# Running Bobcats



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

I am wanting to start running bobcats with dogs, I have a couple buddys who half *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* run lions around here but im looking for some advice from some experianced hunters. First and formost any opinions on a good breed of dog for this type of hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT coyotereaper.


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks, i am really enjoying the site and all good advice and info from all the other members and look forword to talking with everyone


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I'm sure someone will help you out with some good information.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum coyotereaper. Catcapper may be of help to you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Run'in cats is a bit different than push'in lions. He!!---a fella could use one of those funny little Mexican dogs to tree a lion, until the big pussycat sees whats chas'in him and turns around and eats it.lol.

Catch'in cats---lets see---I'm look'in for a hound that has a "Breed In" desire to hunt. Outstanding stamina. Quick and fast on the trail, and agile enough to get the he!! out of the way if need be. A good dry ground runner. And noisy---thats important in a good cat hound, we aren't talk'in lions here. Bobcats are sissys---if he knows somethings hot on his trail---Woosh---up a tree he goes.

So---what tops my list for a cat hound?

A fella can't beat Walkers---Males.

Redbones run right up there a hot second---as long as its a bitch.

I have a buddy that works Redbone/Walker cross and that is a combo that seems hard to beat.

Check around and talk to some other "Cat Houndsmen" coyotereaper. Theres still some of us old time farts left. Get or train a good hound for what your want'in to do and you'll have a buddy and---memories forever.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Black & Tans are the most common one used around here plus a few Blueticks thrown in.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum coyotereaper!


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for all good info so far. I am hoping to find a good pup this spring or early summer and start gettin him ready to run with another dog. What is a good age to start runnin a pup in the woods


----------



## bluebloodlines (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an awesome line of big game blueticks that I use for bear and bobcat you can check out my website http://www.hortemillerbluebloodlines.com


----------



## sanjidah (Mar 15, 2012)

I am sure that you will be helped by the members of this forum.


----------



## Shorty Gorham (Aug 21, 2012)

It all depends on what terrain your hunting and what the conditions are like there. Snow holds scent better than bare ground and bare moist ground holds better than dry ground. Deep snow is more suitable to bigger dogs and hot temperatures is easier on small dogs. Let us know your conditions and terrain and we can better help you.

In my country it is hot and dry very desert like conditions. In any cat dog the most important trait is BRAINS!! Bobcats are very tricky and cunning creatures. The running type dogs or running/treeing crosses work best around here. We like a tight mouthed dog (only bark's when he/she smells the cat) that wants to "move" the track. A dog that wants to stand on it's head and bark will never push a cat hard enough to tree or bay it. Stamina is important but that is more of a conditioning issue.

The best thing you could do is tag along with people that are consistently catching bobcats. They will be hunting the type of hound that you need to catch cats in your country. Lastly remember that there are good and bad dogs in every breed. Look at the "traits" of the dog rather than the color. Hope this helps.


----------

